# valoriel est bourré



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

Souvenez-vous


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> Souvenez-vous


Ben on remet ça


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

trakasse ma kaille, &#231;a va d&#233;poter


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> trakasse ma kaille, ça va dépoter


parle bizzare à Angoulème...


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

Bon, table ou bureau???


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

il est parti arroser les salades (meuh non, pas celle d'Angie!!)


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

bureau, c'est mieux pour poser le verre


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

philire, tu sors


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

pi en plus, Mme dors au dessus de la table :rose:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

je t'ai re-servi un verre. Fait gaffe au clavier


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

merci merci


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

souviens-toi, ya 2 minutes, tu essayais de te servir un verre&#8230; sans retirer le bouchon de la bouteille


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> je t'ai re-servi un verre. Fait gaffe au clavier


re-servi??

re-re-servi tu veux dire   :rose:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

nan re-re-re-servi


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> souviens-toi, ya 2 minutes, tu essayais de te servir un verre sans retirer le bouchon de la bouteille


désolé, une vieille habitude :rose:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

question d'habitude


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

arr&#234;te de jouet avec ma Mighty Mouse


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

j'aime bien cliquer sur le petit bouton...


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

on appelle &#231;a un clito dans le jargon... m'enfin (comme dirais Gaston), c'est toi qui vois. Tu peux aussi appeler &#231;a un furoncle


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

On apple pas ça une boule de défilement???


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

oui, mais multi directionnelle...


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> On apple pas ça une boule de défilement???


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

arr&#234;te les photos porno :modo:


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

t'étais moins sensible l'année dernière


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

oui, mais j'&#233;tais jeune et sous l'emprise de l'alcool et d'Angie


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

le macbook à une bonne batterie


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> oui, mais j'&#233;tais jeune et sous l'emprise de l'alcool et d'Angie



dis moi oui :love:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> le macbook à une bonne batterie



on s'en fout


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

confidence: daffyb utilise le zoom sur son écran :affraid:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> confidence: daffyb utilise le zoom sur son écran :affraid:



je connais la fonction moi, au moins


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Janvier 2007)

Si ça c'est pas un fil a flood ? alors je m'y connais pas   :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

santé


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Si &#231;a c'est pas un fil a flood ? alors je m'y connais pas   :rateau:



tu ne t'y connais pas, alors, passe ton chemin


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

pfffffff r&#233;vise tes le&#231;ons ou tes tables de multiplications


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> pfffffff


clair 

tu sais même pas centré une photo


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> clair
> 
> tu sais m&#234;me pas centr&#233; une photo



nan rien, bougez pas​


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

1 x 9 = 9

2 x 2 = 4

3 x 6 =18

... pas mal, hein ^^


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> tu ne t'y connais pas, alors, passe ton chemin



mais euh


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> non, mais je sais encore écrire centrer com i fô​



rhaaaaa, le naze en ortho


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> 1 x 9 = 9
> 
> 2 x 2 = 4
> 
> ...



comme un gamin de 8 ans


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> mais euh



bayrou?


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> rhaaaaa, le naze en ortho



orthogonal ?
orthodontie ?
orthophoniste ???
j'ai rien pigé


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> orthogonal ?
> orthodontie ?
> orthophoniste ???
> j'ai rien pigé



normal, vu la dose de porto


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

Tu as une mauvaise influence sur moi... c'est dingue, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> bayrou?



:rateau: 

Faut arreter de regarder les guignols


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> orthogonal ?
> orthodontie ?
> orthophoniste ???
> j'ai rien pigé





Je crois que c'est orthographe :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

hop hop ^^

macbook en charge  :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> Faut arreter de regarder les guignols



Valo ? y parle de quoi ?


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> Valo ? y parle de quoi ?



je sais pas :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> je sais pas :mouais:



on fait quoi alors ?


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> je sais pas :mouais:


mais ça vaut pour lui aussi


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Janvier 2007)

Laissez tomb&#233; un trippe a moi :rateau:

je sors -> *


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

j'ai toujours rien compris


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

alors Bertrand m'a montré un petit plug-in pour mail...

ben c'est pas mal, hein


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

valo ? on va se coucher &#224; quelle heures ? j'ai un velux &#224; pauser demain et toi tu devrais m'aider, soit samedi soir, soit dimanche matin.
h&#233; oui mon coco, il faut que tu payes ton couvert


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> j'ai toujours rien compris



nan, mais tu sais écrire en blanc


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> valo ? on va se coucher à quelle heures ? j'ai un velux à pauser demain et toi tu devrais m'aider, soit samedi soir, soit dimanche matin.
> hé oui mon coco, il faut que tu payes ton couvert



salaud  

j'ai salon de la BD, moi


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

le velux fait 116 x 114 :affraid:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

je t'attendais expr&#232;s, avec ta musculature de r&#234;ve


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb connaissait pas radioblog   :hein:


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> je t'attendais exprès, avec ta *musculature de rêve*


sympa, t'as vu


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

bon, on cause, on cause... mais ça progresse pas vite


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

présentement, Bertrand me montre le plug-in qu'il a développé pour dotclear


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

hmm, humblement, faudrait grandement le retravailler parce que c'est un peu quick and durty


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

pause


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

gros poutouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :love:


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

Valo, mon gar&#231;on, il faut que tu ailles te coucher maintenant. J'ai eu ta m&#232;re au t&#233;l&#233;phone, elle n'est pas contente car tu n'as pas ramen&#233; le beurre comme promis


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

t'es over grilled, là


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

et alors ?


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> Valo, mon gar&#231;on, il faut que tu ailles te coucher maintenant. J'ai eu ta m&#232;re au t&#233;l&#233;phone, elle n'est pas *contante* car tu n'as pas ramen&#233; le beurre comme promis


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> les modos du bar, c'est des &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



Pitain jojo, t'es con l&#224;, tu vas ENCORE te faire bannir


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> et alors ?



le poids des années, quoi


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

je précise que je tenais la bouteille de la main droite


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

ben voilà


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2007)

tu dors encore valo ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2007)

Et pas de vulcania dans cette histoire ?

Il reste plus qu'&#224; sortir
et hop.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

No comment.


----------

